# Flash in Tabelle



## Pencil (29. Oktober 2002)

Hy, irgendwie funzt das nicht... ich habe auch schon einfach nur eine von beiden 
Varianten(param bzw. embed) probiert, aber es funzt einfach net.. er lädt net..
wenn ich es ohne tabelle nur mit embed mache funzt es...



> <table border=1 bordercolor=#000000 cellpadding=0 cellspacing=0 height=24
> style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" width=12 bgcolor="#666666" align="center">
> <tr>
> <td height="2" bgcolor="#333333" colspan="3">
> ...



Hope you help

;(


----------



## Adam Wille (29. Oktober 2002)

Nur mal als Frage:

Warum setzt du in die table data, wo auch dein Flash-Film drin liegt, noch einen <font>- und <b>-Tag, die sich eh nicht auf den Film auswirken?

Des weiteren halte ich es nicht für sinnvoll, der table data ein "height"-Attribut mit Wert "2" zuzuordnen, wenn der darinliegende Flash-Film eine Größe von 240x180px haben soll...

Das solltest du schon aufeinander abstimmen. 

gn8,
Geist


----------



## Pencil (30. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Geist _
> *Nur mal als Frage:
> 
> Warum setzt du in die table data, wo auch dein Flash-Film drin liegt, noch einen <font>- und <b>-Tag, die sich eh nicht auf den Film auswirken?
> ...



was würdest du der tabelle dann für nen height wert zuordnen?
oder würdest du die height angabe, bei flash dann weglassen?

hope you help

;-)


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (30. Oktober 2002)

*gg*
immer das selbe
du postest Code aus FP oder DW und wir dürfen ihn entrumpeln


----------



## Adam Wille (30. Oktober 2002)

Entweder height-Wert auf den der Höhe des Flashfilmes anpassen, dann sollte aber evtl. noch cellpadding für die Tabellen geklärt werden, oder du lässt das Attribut in der table data ganz weg, dann richtet sich die Zellengröße afaik nach dem Inhalt, wenn nicht anders erzwungen. 

Geist


----------



## Pencil (31. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Geist _
> *Entweder height-Wert auf den der Höhe des Flashfilmes anpassen, dann sollte aber evtl. noch cellpadding für die Tabellen geklärt werden, oder du lässt das Attribut in der table data ganz weg, dann richtet sich die Zellengröße afaik nach dem Inhalt, wenn nicht anders erzwungen.
> 
> Geist *


2 variante funzt net... und die erste... mh.. ich weiss ja leider net die werte des films(höhe weite)..



> *gg*
> immer das selbe
> du postest Code aus FP oder DW und wir dürfen ihn entrumpeln



sry, die page habe ich ja net gemacht...wie gesagt..ich "arbeite" nur mit notepad oder ähnlichem...

hope you help


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (31. Oktober 2002)

Villeicht gehts ja wenn du gar keine Angaben zur Größe machst,dann sollte sich das ganze automatisch anpassen


----------



## Adam Wille (31. Oktober 2002)

Du weißt nicht, welche Ausmaße der Flash-Film hat?
Schaust du dir den Code, den du verwendest eigentlich auch mal an?

Für eingebettete Filme wird meistens das "height"- und "width"-Attribut, bzw. der -Parameter sogar *doppelt* angegeben 

Also geh' in dich und such mal nach der Antwort. 

Geist


----------



## Pencil (31. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Geist _
> *Du weißt nicht, welche Ausmaße der Flash-Film hat?
> Schaust du dir den Code, den du verwendest eigentlich auch mal an?
> 
> ...



tolle antwort..
es ist so.. ich habe den film/page net gemacht.. sache hängt jetzt aber an mir.. und wie soll ich bitte die filmparameter bekommen?
@toolkit
deine variante habe ich ganz zu anfang probiert .. die funzt leider auch net..

hope you help


----------



## Adam Wille (31. Oktober 2002)

Postings bitte richtig durchlesen! 

Ich habe nicht behauptet, dass du wissen musst, was du selbst erstellt hast, sondern habe gemeint, dass du dir Code, mit dem du arbeitest, auch anschauen solltest, bevor du Fragen dazu stellst.

Hättest du das getan, wäre dir unter Garantie aufgefallen, dass zur Einbindung des Flash-Filmes Tags und deren Attribute verwendet werden - und genau die geben u.a. auch an, welche Ausmaße der Film hat. (auch das habe ich erwähnt!)

Mehr brauchst du nicht machen, als deinen Code mal fix zu überfliegen und schon weißt du, dass dieser 250x180px groß ist... 

Geist


----------



## Pencil (2. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Geist _
> *Postings bitte richtig durchlesen!
> 
> Ich habe nicht behauptet, dass du wissen musst, was du selbst erstellt hast, sondern habe gemeint, dass du dir Code, mit dem du arbeitest, auch anschauen solltest, bevor du Fragen dazu stellst.
> ...



ich dachte das ist 240x180px.. 

hope you help

;-)


----------



## Adam Wille (3. November 2002)

Einerlei, du weißt aber was ich ausdrücken wollte. 

240x180 ist natürlich richtig,

Geist


----------



## Pencil (3. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Geist _
> *Einerlei, du weißt aber was ich ausdrücken wollte.
> 
> 240x180 ist natürlich richtig,
> ...



trotzdem funzt es immernoch net in der tabelle;(

hope you help


----------



## Adam Wille (3. November 2002)

Ich hab' keine Ahnung, was bei dir schief läuft...

Anbei ein Beispiel, in welchem ein beliebiger Film einfach 240x180px groß ist.
Ich habe deinen Code per c&p aus dem Forum geholt und 1:1  in die *.html
übernommen, lediglich den entsprechenden Code für den Flash-Film abgeändert.

Das klappt im IE, NN und Mozilla einwandfrei, der Opera spielt noch ein bisschen
mit den margin/padding-Werten in der Tabelle rum, deswegen sieht's dort mit dem
momentanen Code nicht ganz so sauber aus, aber grundlegend funktioniert's auch dort.

Hilft das weiter?

Geist


----------



## Pencil (4. November 2002)

jo funzt..jetzt muss das fenster nur noch direkt in der mitte sein

http://rtcw.gv.users.go2host.de/web-sys/darksoldiers/intro.php

und kann mir jemand nen preloader dazu machn;(

hope you help


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (4. November 2002)

grml...
Villeicht sollten wir gleich die ganze Website machen.
Und jetzt benutzt mal die Suchfunktion,da wirst du fündig werden was das Thema angeht Content zu zentrieren(mittels einer Tabelle)


----------



## Pencil (4. November 2002)

valign="middle"

funzt ja net;(

topmargin funzt, aber das problem ist, das es jetzt bei 640x480 anders aussieht als bei 1024x768
eins was es automatisch macht und funzt wäre gut;(

hope you help


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (4. November 2002)

middle?!!

<table width="100%" height="100%"> 
<tr> 
<td align="center" width="100%" height="100%">INHALT</td> 
</tr> 
</table>


----------



## Adam Wille (4. November 2002)

valign="middle" als Attribut + Wert ist schon richtig.

Nur kannst du dir das erstens in dem Zusammenhang sparen, da das valign-Attribut standardmäßig den Wert "middle" besitzt, und zweitens, da die Darstellung aus einem einfachen Grund eben nicht mittig bezogen auf die Seite erfolgt, sondern mittig bezogen auf die table data - hat daher nicht die Auswirkungen, die du gern hättest...

Und wie ein Preloader mit Flash realisierbar ist, erfährst du im Flash-Forum. (ggf. dort auch von mir)

Geist


----------



## Pencil (5. November 2002)

thx, und wie kann ich das nun realisieren das es genau in der mitte ist?

hope you help

;-)


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (5. November 2002)

Was habe ich denn da oben wohl gepostet?
einfach so zum spaß?
wohl kaum
bei mir geht das auf diesem weg einwandfrei zumindest was ie6 & nn6 angeht


----------



## Pencil (5. November 2002)

sry, das habe ich irgendwie nach dem anderen post danach übersehen

funzt aber net;(

hope you help


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (5. November 2002)

Selbst wenn das bei dir aus irgendeinem ****** grund nicht gehen soll hilfst du dir überhaupt nicht durch die aussage "geht nicht hilfe"


----------



## Pencil (5. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von THE REAL TOOLKIT _
> *Selbst wenn das bei dir aus irgendeinem ****** grund nicht gehen soll hilfst du dir überhaupt nicht durch die aussage "geht nicht hilfe" *



was soll ich dann sagen wenn es net funzt und ich hilfe brauche?*wo wir beim thema sind

hope you help


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (5. November 2002)

Den gesamten Quellcode posten der bei dir nicht geht? X.x


----------



## Adam Wille (5. November 2002)

> was soll ich dann sagen wenn es net funzt und ich hilfe brauche?


Schonmal was von Fehlermeldung gehört?
Die könnte man ja hier entsprechende reinsetzen...

Falls keine ausgegeben wird, dann kann man beschreiben, was denn falsch dargestellt wird, ob überhaupt eine Änderung eintritt, vielleicht jedoch eine, die man nicht wollte, etc.

Hilfst du uns nicht, helfen wir dir nicht, so ist das nunmal. 

Debugging fängt bei dir im Browser an!

Geist


----------



## Pencil (6. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Geist _
> *
> Schonmal was von Fehlermeldung gehört?
> Die könnte man ja hier entsprechende reinsetzen...
> ...



ich habe ja genant was mein prob ist.. es ist nicht genau zentriert. selbst mit den befehlen und so.. und ich habe das halt schon versucht in alle möglichen tabellen teile zu adden(center)



> Den gesamten Quellcode posten der bei dir nicht geht? X.x


hatte ich gepostet.(siehe threadbegin)

hope you help


----------



## Adam Wille (8. November 2002)

Du hast noch nicht genau begriffen, worum es mir/uns hier geht...

Gerne Codebrocken hingeschmissen bekommen wir auch nicht, um dann nur stupides Fehlersuchen durchzuführen.
Wäre deshalb ganz vorteilhaft, wenn *du* auch in deinem Interesse uns schonmal mitteilen würdest, welche Browser das unkorrekt darstellt, was genau schiefläuft (ich wiederhole: Fehlermeldung ja oder nein?) oder du wenigstens deine Seite mit dem Code verlinkst, der nicht so arbeitet, wie er arbeiten soll...unter deiner verlinkten Seite finde ich jedenfalls nicht mal den Ansatz dazu, unten vorgeschlagenes von TRT zu verwirklichen.

Geist


----------



## Pencil (9. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Geist _
> *Du hast noch nicht genau begriffen, worum es mir/uns hier geht...
> 
> Gerne Codebrocken hingeschmissen bekommen wir auch nicht, um dann nur stupides Fehlersuchen durchzuführen.
> ...



hatte ich net gesagt: Fehlermeldung NEIN...
Nutze nur IE und da stellt er es nicht korrekt in der Mitte dar..

Hope you help


----------



## Adam Wille (9. November 2002)

*seufz*

egal...

Der IE stellt Inhalt, welcher in der Form, wie TRT sie vorgeschlagen hat(te), einwandfrei dar, punkt.

Grundlage dafür ist, dass dein document-body noch keineswegs mit Inhalt gefüllt ist, sondern direkt in den <body>-Tag zwischen <body> und </body> kommt deine Tabelle mit Breite und Höhe von 100% des Dokumentes.

Innerhalb dieser Tabelle kannst du ja wohl eine Tabellenzelle definiere, die (fast?) den gesamten Platz der Tabelle für sich in Anspruch nimmt, indem du per

```
<tr>
    <td height="100%" width="100%">...</td>
</tr>
```
den gesamten Raum dieser Zelle zur Verfügung stellst.

Ist an sich eine logische Sache...wenn du nun Inhalt in diese Zelle einfügst, dann wird dieser (durch die Einstellung valign="middle", die auch ohne explizite Deklaration schon eintritt!) Inhalt genau in die vertikale Mitte der Zelle - und damit auch der Tabelle - und damit auch der Seite eingefügt.

Versuch' das bitte  mal soweit selbst umzusetzen, den Code von TRT hast du; sollte dir das wirklich nicht selbst gelingen, verspreche ich dir, dass wir das in nächster Zeit hinter uns bringen, denn ich will diesen Thread auch nicht in die elendige Länge ziehen, wenn eh keine sehenswerten Verbesserungen eintreten... 

hth,
Geist


----------



## Pencil (9. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Geist _
> **seufz*
> 
> egal...
> ...



ich habs jetzt genauso probiert wie es TRT gesagt hat;(.. und es funzt net...


hope you help

;(


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (9. November 2002)

Also so weit ichs mitbekommen hab willst du ja das da zentrieren: http://rtcw.gv.users.go2host.de/web-sys/darksoldiers/intro.php

wo bitte schön ist da mein Code untergebracht?


----------



## Adam Wille (9. November 2002)

Sag ich ja...Ansätze erkennt man nichtmal... 

```
<body text="#cccccc" vLink="#cccccc" aLink="#cccccc" link="#cccccc" bgColor="#999999">
<table width="100%" height="100%">
  <tr>
    <td width="100%" height="100%" align="center">
      <table style="border-collapse:collapse;" borderColor="#000000" height="24" width="12" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" align="center" bgColor="#666666" border="1">
        <tr>
          <td bgColor="#333333" colSpan="3" height="2">
            <div align="center">
              <font face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif" color="#cccccc" size="2"><b>www.darksoldiers-clan</b></font>
            </div>
          </td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td bgColor="#333333" colSpan="3" height="2">
            <object id="intro1" codeBase=http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=6,0,0,0 height=180 width=240 classid=clsid:D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000>
            <param name="movie" value="intro1.swf">
            <param name="quality" value="high">
            <param name="bgcolor" value="#FFFFFF">
            <embed src="intro1.swf" quality=high bgcolor=#FFFFFF width="240" height="180" name="intro1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer"></embed>
            </object>
          </td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td bgColor="#333333" colSpan="3" height="14">
            <div align="right">
              <font face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif" color="#cccccc" size="2"><b><a style="text-decoration:none;" href="http://rtcw.gv.users.go2host.de/web-sys/darksoldiers/index.htm">[Skip]</a></b></font>
            </div>
          </td>
        </tr>
      </table>
   </td>
 </tr>
</table>
</body>
```
hth && hope to bury that thread,
Geist


----------



## Pencil (9. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von THE REAL TOOLKIT _
> *Also so weit ichs mitbekommen hab willst du ja das da zentrieren: http://rtcw.gv.users.go2host.de/web-sys/darksoldiers/intro.php
> 
> wo bitte schön ist da mein Code untergebracht? *



ich habe den code auf der festplatte. ich habe es auf festplatte ausprobiert..

hope i helped


----------



## Adam Wille (9. November 2002)

Aber Code, den man dir postet, probierst du noch aus, oder...?

Geist


----------



## Fabian H (9. November 2002)

es bringt doch nix wenn du den inahlt einer zelle zentrieren willst, wenn die zelle sowieso scho so gross is wie der inhalt

versuchst mal mitm <center> tag und wende den mit der tabelle an


]Ton[


----------



## Adam Wille (9. November 2002)

1)
<center> == deprecated 

2)
Was willst du denn centern? 
Worauf beziehst du dich - und vor allem: auf wen?

Das kommt in deinem Posting nicht so ganz rüber...

Geist


----------



## Pencil (9. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Geist _
> *Aber Code, den man dir postet, probierst du noch aus, oder...?
> 
> Geist *


ich probiere das echt aus.. wenn ich es nicht ausprobieren würde würde ich auch schon net mehr posten..

hope i helped


----------



## Adam Wille (9. November 2002)

Und was hat der Code ergeben, den ich vorhin gepostet habe?
Habe dazu noch kein statement deinerseits gelesen.

Falls du es nicht gemerkt hast: Das war *bearbeiteter* Code...

Geist


----------



## Pencil (10. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Geist _
> *Und was hat der Code ergeben, den ich vorhin gepostet habe?
> Habe dazu noch kein statement deinerseits gelesen.
> 
> ...



ich probier den text mal morgen früh aus.. sry, wenn ich so ein idiot bin, und das hier in die länge ziehe


hope you helped


----------



## Pencil (10. November 2002)

jo funzt thx..

jetzt brauche ich nur noch nen preloader*siehe andern thread;(

you helped

;-)


----------

